# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Shark Night (2011) BRRip 720p x264 DXVA AAC-MXMG

## dichvuseo001

​Shark Night (2011) BRRip 720p x264 DXVA AAC-MXMG
Language: English
1hr 30mn | BRRip 720p | mp4 | 1280 X 688 | x264 @ 1514 Kbps | AAC @ 256 Kbps | 1.12 GB
Genre(s): Horror | Thriller
http://imdb.com/title/tt1633356/

A weekend at a lake house in the Louisiana Gulf turns into a nightmare for seven vacationers as they are subjected to shark attacks.




​*Download from filesonic.com*


```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/zQ96jLg/Shark.Night.2011.TS.READNFO.XViD-REVELATiON.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/gfUwred/Shark.Night.2011.TS.READNFO.XViD-REVELATiON.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/RvbWptC/Shark.Night.2011.TS.READNFO.XViD-REVELATiON.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/jCfmUhY/Shark.Night.2011.TS.READNFO.XViD-REVELATiON.part4.rar
```

If link die .Please contac my yahoo :[email protected] or my mail [email protected]
I will update new link for you.thanks

----------

